# can you plow with a ram 1500 4x4?



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

is it possible to plow small drives residentails with a ram 1500 hemi 4x4?


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Mark..........heck yea! Your truck will plow fine as long as you don't try and put on a giant 9 ft. V !

Possible problems tho............WARRANTY !!!!
I know Mopar don't offer snow plow prep. on 1/2 tons.
So mr dealer could be a PIA for plowing related breakage and
poss. void or deny warranty service.

GM and I am sure the others are very picky about plowing with
non plow prep equipped trucks.
Talk to your truck dealer........Esp. if they sell plows on their new
trucks. Sure ya might pay more for your plow set up.
BUT that dealer prob. won't hassle you over any warranty issues.

I see a lot of Mopars, ford, gm, heck even a toyota now and then
snow plow equipped 1/2 ton rigs here in snow land.

I used to plow with 1/2 ton GMs...But warranty hassles/issues sent me to a 3/4 ton !

Good luck !.............geo


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I plowed for three years with a Ram 150 with a 318. I just used a little common sense; coming to a full stop before shifting into or out of Reverse and not overheating the engine. I'm only shifting it to backup because it's rusted out and can't pass inspection.

Put a 7 1/2' plow on that thing and plow away. Like George said, just be aware of any warranty issues.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i was checking that out myself there is no avail plow prep group but i think at meyers 7.5 or 7.0 or even a western should be fine i would not put a fisher on it its probably to heavy


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Funny tho......Ford didn't offer plow prep on the "classic" 1/2 tons.

But I see on the Ford build your own site for 04 NBS 1/2s there are 2 options for a plow prep. pkg.
I have yet to see one equipped that way tho...................


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yep thats the 8800 gvw pkg


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I saw an '04 F-150 with a fisher RD and the front end was on the ground. The new 150s can't carry more than a 7' or LD 7'5" max. Its too bad they had to go to the new body style its ugly IMO. My truck would easily carry a fisher RD 7'6" maybe an 8' if i decided to push it but i wouldent.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i had an 01 f150 with the plow and tow package. but it might also be becuase it was the 7700 series. i hated that truck though. worst piece of crap i ever owned.


----------

